# Missouri guys, Polar Bear run coming up. Pics added from Sat



## Codeman (Jan 8, 2011)

February 5TH 11:00AM Doniphan City Park Ramp

Sounds like the annual Polar Bear run from the Doniphan, Mo city park up Current River is on for the 5th of February if anyone is interested. Made one of the runs last year (2 groups went diff days). Run up build a fire eat some lunch. Just a little fun run. Don't have a time yet but it's usually around 11:00 AM. Come on out. 

Yes it was cold last year. :mrgreen:


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jan 8, 2011)

Will talk to my son and see what he has on for that day and may try and make it. Have to get the cattle taken care of the day before so I can get away earlier on that day. What does it consist of and how long a run and what is on and who brings what? Never been on Current River except to test run my tin about a 1/2 below Doniphan and been on it with the scouts above Van Buren in a canoe about 15 years ago. I have always wanted to try Current River.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 8, 2011)

It's just a fun run for who ever shows up. Just bring what ya need for yourself to eat lunch or whatever you want. I can't remember the name of the spot we ran up to, if I remember right it's about 6 miles up and then 6 miles back. Nice clean stretch of river. Just another way of meeting some fellow boaters and get out for a little while. I'll post more details as I get them. 

Here are all of the pics I took last year (River Run Pics), some VERY nice cabins along the river down there. Takes me a little longer to get there than this guy. LOL


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll try to make it down this year Codeman.I don't know if Margaret will 'ManUp',but I'll try to make it. 6miles,that's kind of short isn't it? 10-12 minute ride. Reminder:I must bring my fishing gear.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah kind of I guess, but its really more about running up and hanging out for a while. We ran down river a ways last year after we all split up. Like I said it was COLD. LOL


----------



## freetofish (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds like fun. I'll talk to fender66 to see if he would like to go....please keep all of us that might be interested in the day and time...some of us loose the paper we wrote the date down on...I have had very good luck fishing that stretch of the Current with a number of smallies and walleyes...for those of you that might want to fish, DON'T FORGET TO BUY A NEW FISHING LICENSE.
Peace
ron


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll put it on my MUST DO list, Codeman. If Margaret goes she goes. If not then I have an open seat,FtoF(If Chris isn't up to it).Shoot me a PM.


----------



## freetofish (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks S&M, I'll keep that in mind...its a long way down there, but I know it would be fun if I could fish.....I'll bring the hot dogs.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome guys be nice to meet you. Myself and Broncoman (doesn't post mush anymore) will be in my slow boat. LOL 

Confirmed February 5th at 11:00 AM Doniphan city park. It's about a 6.5 mile run 1 way. We run up to a large sandbar just North of Deer Leap Campground if you are looking for it on a map. It's pretty visible on the map if you use an aerial view on Bing or Google maps etc. Deer leap should be marked. Ramp is on River Drive in Doniphan, Mo.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 9, 2011)

freetofish said:


> Thanks S&M, I'll keep that in mind...its a long way down there, but I know it would be fun if I could fish.....I'll bring the hot dogs.



Yeah its about 30 minutes from my house here in Poplar Bluff, I can make the drive from here to Barnes Jewish in about 2:15. If you guys wanted to come into town here you can follow us on down to Doniphan if you don't want to have to hunt for the ramp.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 9, 2011)

That could be a plan Code.


----------



## montanaman (Jan 9, 2011)

Codeman said:


> February 5TH 11:00AM Doniphan City Park Ramp
> 
> Sounds like the annual Polar Bear run from the Doniphan, Mo city park up Current River is on for the 5th of February if anyone is interested. Made one of the runs last year (2 groups went diff days). Run up build a fire eat some lunch. Just a little fun run. Don't have a time yet but it's usually around 11:00 AM. Come on out.
> 
> Yes it was cold last year. :mrgreen:



looks like a spring run here in MT. with out the snow and ice   
be clad you guys can get out this time of year
talked to a friend in siberia last nite and he had -64F
he was still heading out for moose today :shock:


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jan 9, 2011)

The way it stands now, my son and I will be there. Looking forward to meeting someone that knows current river. Would love sometime to put in at Doniphan and go up to Van Buren and back to Doniphan. Looks like that would be a fun trip. The two of us in Carharts in the boat make a pretty good load. You'll laugh when we crawl out of my little Toyota Tacoma Regular Cab. Not much room left. Be to easy for me to bring my Dodge Diesel extended cab.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 9, 2011)

I am going to try to make this trip but I plan on sealing some rivets and rebuilding my front deck in the next couple weeks so my boat might be apart that weekend. Write me down as a maybe and we'll see what happens. 

I went out today with a buddy of mine and was on the river for 5 hours. 20 some odd degrees. Lots of duck hunters out on the Missouri River today and lets just say there was a little bit of ice on the ramp. I should have brought the lifted 4x4 Excursion instead of the 2x4 Sport Trac. :x


----------



## Codeman (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool Bulldog hope you can make it. Check your PMs as well got a question.


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm jealous.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 9, 2011)

Jim said:


> I'm jealous.



Hop a plane we'll find you a seat. :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ron, (Freetofish) just told me about this run so I had to look for it.

I'm interested. I need to check the calendar and of course, get the wife's permission. I do have a Man Card, but she holds it sometimes. :LOL2: 

If I can come, I'll be sure to drag Ron with me.

Jim...I have 2 extra seats in the boat....come on down!


----------



## Seth (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd love to come join you guys for this, but that's an awful long haul for me! I figured it would run me about $90 in fuel just to get there. It does look like a good time.

There's some guys who are planning on doing a Cabin Fever Fun Run next Saturday the 22nd on the GAsconade about 20 minutes from my house. The river may be too icy to do it though the way things are looking and might cause us to reschedule. It's going to be about a 50 mile round trip I believe.

Take some pictures. I'll be looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Seth...haven't seen you for a while. Hope all is well.

50 mile round trip would leave me stranded on EMPTY before I got half way! And that's not even WOT. I do wish I had more than a 12 gallon tank!


----------



## freetofish (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Seth. Maybe you can give my friends from Lebanon and I some tips on the river. We LOVE the Gasconade...we however fish it from what we call our "Slow boat". 16' river jon with a homemade rig to attach a trolling motor to it... 3 people in the boat and we stop and wade fish a lot...of course thats.....ah.... when the weather warms up...We put in in various places but always seem to find some nice smallies..
Peace
ron


----------



## Seth (Jan 15, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Hey Seth...haven't seen you for a while. Hope all is well.
> 
> 50 mile round trip would leave me stranded on EMPTY before I got half way! And that's not even WOT. I do wish I had more than a 12 gallon tank!



Everything has been good. I check in every few days just havent posted much.

Man I cant believe that rig only had a 12 gallon tank with that beast thats on transom. Mine came with a 24 gallon and most rigs with a 150+ have a 36 gallon or thats how Legend has theirs setup anyhow.

Most the rigs that do that fun run are inboard gators and shoal runners. The majority of the guys arent fishermen, just pleasure boaters.


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2011)

Codeman said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I'm jealous.
> ...



Too late for this year, but with ample warning I WILL make it for next year. 8)


----------



## fender66 (Jan 15, 2011)

> The majority of the guys aren't fishermen, just pleasure boaters.



Although my boat is a pleasure......it wouldn't exist in my life if it weren't for the fishing. :fishing2:


----------



## Codeman (Jan 15, 2011)

Jim said:


> Codeman said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



Well plan on the first or second weekend in February next year then. Same time every year. And if the ramps aren't all froze over (like they are now) on the lake we can take ya Crappie fishing too.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 15, 2011)

Not sure if I'll make it or not CodeMan.....busy schedule is creating second thoughts. I still want to though, but we'll see.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 15, 2011)

Still a few weeks off who knows what can happen in that amount of time.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 15, 2011)

Codeman said:


> Still a few weeks off who knows what can happen in that amount of time.


 :LOL2: =D>


----------



## Codeman (Jan 15, 2011)

My boat hasn't been in the water since Labor day. Sad ain't it? I need to run over to the ramp on the river here in town and see if it will even start.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jan 15, 2011)

I think we need to say a little prayer for the weather to be as nice in Feb. as it has been today. It is absolutely beautiful here in the Ozarks. We went out and used Alumabrite and cleaned the dang Red Algae off the bottom of the boat from Clearwater and then we got the rod holders put in. Man, that sun shine was nice to see.


----------



## ace man (Jan 16, 2011)

If fred has my boat put together by then i will be there :mrgreen:


----------



## Codeman (Jan 16, 2011)

ace man said:


> If fred has my boat put together by then i will be there :mrgreen:



Fred as in Current River Marine Fred? Welcome aboard by the way. Where are you located?


----------



## fender66 (Jan 16, 2011)

ace man said:


> If fred has my boat put together by then i will be there :mrgreen:



Hey....Good to have you here ace man and welcome to TinBoats. Hope to learn more about you soon. Please put your location in your profile when you get a chance. We all like to see where everyone is from.


----------



## ace man (Jan 17, 2011)

Codeman said:


> ace man said:
> 
> 
> > If fred has my boat put together by then i will be there :mrgreen:
> ...


Iowa


----------



## ace man (Jan 18, 2011)

Fred has my boat done :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i sure have missed the johnboat slid just had to have a gator


----------



## Shane (Jan 18, 2011)

If the river don't freeze over I'll be there.lol


----------



## Codeman (Jan 18, 2011)

Shane said:


> If the river don't freeze over I'll be there.lol



Hmmm don't ever remember Current River freezing over in my time, should be good to go. LOL


----------



## Shane (Jan 18, 2011)

lol My grandpa drove a team of mules across it in the 30's. But I think we'll be ok. :LOL2:


----------



## Codeman (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL Well I ain't that old. Not even 40 yet.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 30, 2011)

Not sure if I'll make it now guys, life just gets in the way some times.  A friend of ours has been kind enough to buy my wife a day at the spa and its the 5th. I'd have to get a sitter and my co pilot has got to be out of town now and my brother can't make it. 

You guys that are planning on coming you'll have a great time hopefully the temps will be about like they were this weekend. Enjoy.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 30, 2011)

James, your wife deserves a day at the spa. You're making the right choice. We'll get together another time I hope. (Not sure if I'll make it either though on the 5th).


----------



## optaylor823 (Jan 30, 2011)

All the trips sound like fun, just wish they were a little closer to me. Not to mention that I am like fender. My boat loves the fuel and can only run 1 hour and 30 minutes on a tank at 35mph, so the 50 mile trip I would have to carry fuel and nothing else. My tank is about 25 gallon tank. Have fun and be safe guys.


----------



## turne032 (Jan 30, 2011)

understandable,

i do wish everyone would come down and ride with us. We usually only run about 7-10 miles up river. Its so cold that a 50 mile run would be really cold.

If anyone does get a wild hair or happily finds a sitter, please come on down. I'll be building a big fire and cooking hot dogs!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like it was just a pipe dream for me.Financial constraints are keeping me from going.No funds to facilitate the endeavor(layman's terms-not been working).I won't be there unless one of the Government agencies(revenue services)drops a wad of cash in my bank account before Friday.


----------



## Shane (Jan 31, 2011)

Well guys I guess I can't make it either my niece will be 1 on Sat so We got to go to a b-day party. Life happens yall have fun and I hope it is 80 degres for yall, have a good time be careful. :lol:


----------



## Codeman (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like I might be back on. I talked my buddy (who's wife gave my wife the day at the spa) and he said his wife could prob watch my kids and he would come to the river with me. Hope it works out, I need to get out of the house for a while.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm still up in the air about coming fellas. With the weather coming through in STL and the 3+ hour drive, I'm just not sure. I'll let you know for sure later in the week.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 1, 2011)

Unless something drastic happens I'll be there, hope some of you guys can make it. STL fellas I understand, you guys got hammered.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know if my boat will be thawed out by then. Mother nature put in a nice new floor for me today, about 2 iches of ice. The drain hole froze up, then it filled up. All kinds of fun.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 2, 2011)

That sucks. It takes up a ton of space but it makes me glad mine is inside.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Feb 2, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rud, the same thing happened to me a few years back with my other boat and it played heck with the tongue on the trailer. Left it looking like an old sway backed mule. Had to rebuild the tongue. This winter I have it inside like Codeman and hating every minute I have to walk around it till last night and today. The ice just missed me at Sam A Baker. Put some sticks of wood under it Lil' Blue Rud and warm her up. HA!!!!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 2, 2011)

No to worried about the trailer, river craft makes them pretty beefy. I'll get the wood if you bring some lobsters. Boil em up real good :mrgreen: 
Don't know if I'm going or not, I guess I'll see if my brothers still in or not.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Feb 2, 2011)

Lobster if fine with me but man could I go for some big ole crab legs now. And then I would like to finish it off with a big steak. Suppose to be 37 Friday but one day won't thaw it out.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 2, 2011)

Will you 2 shut up? LOL I gotta cook dinner and there ain't no seafood in this house. Hahaha


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 3, 2011)

Steaks are fine with me. =P~ I'll slip it in the basment and she'll thaw out pretty quick. Looked at it again today, you couldn't start it let alone drive it. All the controls are covered in about a 1/4" of ice. pretty funny stuff
Like I said it depends if my brother wants to go, we'll see.


----------



## turne032 (Feb 4, 2011)

blue rude,

if i dont see you saturday, im going to sell your evinrude and replace it with a 9.8 mercury!!!

then we could use your boat to gig out of!!!


----------



## bulldog (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone have the address for the Doniphan city park? I'm still up in the air but if I do come the last thing I want is to get flippin' lost!! :lol:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 4, 2011)

Bulldog here's a link to the MDC website that has a map you can print off.

https://extra.mdc.mo.gov/documents/area_brochures/8845map.pdf


----------



## bulldog (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you sir.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 4, 2011)

Most welcome ,Sir. I have a binder full of MDC maps of river access across the state.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 4, 2011)

Guys....I've made up my mind and I'm sorry, (really sorry)...but I'm not able to make this one. With the week of weather and dog health issues....I'm just shot! I REALLY hope to make it down for another sometime though. Have fun, and be safe!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 4, 2011)

turne032 said:


> blue rude,
> 
> if i dont see you saturday, im going to sell your evinrude and replace it with a 9.8 mercury!!!
> 
> then we could use your boat to gig out of!!!


You might come home with that 9.8 on your boat :mrgreen: 
Guess I need to put it in the basment and let it thaw.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad thing is the weather ain't looking so hot now. I freakin' hate SNOW. Boat is ready just gonna hide and watch.

Oh and Bulldog the ramp is literally right in Doniphan in the city park. Hope don't need winches to get the trucks and trailers off the ramps. LOL


----------



## moelkhuntr (Feb 4, 2011)

LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW


----------



## Codeman (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking for a reason to not go elkhuntr? LOL


----------



## moelkhuntr (Feb 5, 2011)

Just the opposite, I think it will be beautiful running up the river with the snow on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =D> =D> =D> Already got my carharts, and rain suit out and both tanks are full! Just waiting till after I get cattle checked. Had 3 new calves yesterday and got a couple more ready to drop they look so heavy.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 5, 2011)

It's official,I won't be there for sure now.We got dumped with 4'' last night,I'll be plowing snow today.You guys have a great time and be safe,no horror stories please. Hope to make it down there next time.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 5, 2011)

Just got a message that it is still on but I'm not gonna make it. Need to get the wide where she is going. You guys will have fun.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 5, 2011)

Have fun guys...and play safe. I can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## moelkhuntr (Feb 5, 2011)

We are on our way!


----------



## moelkhuntr (Feb 5, 2011)

We made it. Great time. Went up river to gravel bar and hung out a while and then a couple of us went on up the river for a good ways. Man, that river is bigger than I am use to. It will hold more water than my bathtub. Roughly a dozen boats showed up. At Patterson we had 4 to 5 inch of snow but had about maybe 1 inch at Doniphan and then the sun came out and it disapeared. When we got back home we still had plenty on the ground. Stopped at Big D's and had some fantastisc BBQ on the way back.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like a great time. Sorry I couldn't make it. Any pictures?


----------



## Codeman (Feb 5, 2011)

I probably could have swung coming and kind of wish I had. Oh well glad you guys had a great time.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 6, 2011)

Codeman said:


> I probably could have swung coming and kind of wish I had. Oh well glad you guys had a great time.



That only means we'll have to set another date to do this. I'd certainly try to be free....if the wife let's me. :LOL2:


----------



## Codeman (Feb 6, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Codeman said:
> 
> 
> > I probably could have swung coming and kind of wish I had. Oh well glad you guys had a great time.
> ...



Sounds good to me. I have moelkhntr's pics I'll post them shortly.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 6, 2011)

These pics are from moelkhntr.

This is a very cool pic by the way.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you very much Codeman, just couldn't get the hang of it with the pics. Want to try and get over there more often and would really like to run from Doniphan to VanBuren and back sometime. Future plans.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 6, 2011)

You are more than welcome. I can post the rest if you want me to.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like it turned out to be a pretty good day. Nice shot of the event. Thanks.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice shots....wish I would have been there.


----------

